# Duda con sonda de RF para medir potencia.



## gepelbaum (Sep 24, 2010)

Estimados!, me arma esta puntita de rf http://lu5wte.blogspot.com/2009/06/sonda-de-rf-para-medir-potencia.html
pero tengo una duda..

tengo un ft-2500 y en minimo tira 5w
para medir la potencia conecte la punta en el conector de la antena, junto con la antena

buen en minimo, repito, me tira algo asi como 60v y con el calculo de P=V^2/100 me da 36W

y hablando de W.... WTF ?? jejej

eso en minimo! si lo pongo al equipo en medio me tira mas y se me va de rango el multimetro! en 1000v cc

explicacion?
alguien me puede indicar donde estoy metiendo la pata?

aclariaciones / datos varios
potenncia del equipo 5W
elemento irradiante - carga: antena ringo
cable: 14metros rg-58

potencia que debiera estar irradiando: 10W (segun calculos) 

por los calculos que hice, la potencia en donde estoy midiento no tendria que ser mayor a 2-3w

Saludos!!


----------



## asterión (Sep 24, 2010)

Estas usando ademas una carga fantasma? que yo sepa se debe leer la potencia por medio de la punta de RF pero ademas con una carga fantasma. Algo asi:  http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/powmeter/index.htm  Porque el calculo que usas es para una carga de 50ohmios, pero se la estas poniendo?? Si estoy equivocado haganmelo saber rapidito. Saludos


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 24, 2010)

nooo nooo.. 
como carga utilizo el elemento irradiante,.. la antena

tengo 50 ohms en el cable, la antena y el equipo asi que las impedancias estan todas adaptadas

o no va esto? tengo que si o si quitar la antena y medir con una carga fantasma?

edit: mira, en el link que me pasaste debajo figura esto
Quitando las resistencias de carga este circuito se torna ideal para ser montado en paralelo con la antena definitiva de un equipo, pudiendo así disponer de medición permanente de la potencia irradiada

algo toy haciendo mal? o tengo un super equipo? NAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH


----------



## asterión (Sep 24, 2010)

A ver si alguien nos ayuda con el concepto gepelbaum porque me parece que la antena ya es la carga de 50ohmios, por otro lado, no sera que la formula esta mal y el resultado te sale en miliwatts? o sea algo asi como 3.6W??? En una ocasión me paso algo similar y era la formula de la pag web la que estaba mal...


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 24, 2010)

ups.. justo edite mi mensaje .. fijate la nueva data 
en pablin dice que si sacas la carga podes colocar la antena

la formula que tira es: Watts = ( V * V )  / 50 

la que tengo yo es: Watts = ( V * V )  / 100

nosotros con nuestro gran conocimiento tec nos tendriamos que poner a verificarla, en especial yo que soy el interesado 

Aver, pienso en voz alta 
P = V * I    (1)
I = V / R     (2)

reemprazando  2 en 1 tenemos

P = V * V / R = V^2 / R
R = 50 ohm

P = V^2/50
confirmada la ecuacion de pablin

asi que ... negativo! la potencia no es ni 3.6 ni 36.. si no que hay que multiplicarla por 2, ya que la habia dividido por 100

P = 60^2 / 50 = 72W

voy a ver en tu blog cual era la punta que armaste..
pucha! nunca me sale nada bien de una? me equivoque de rubro!!! jajaj

podes tirar alguna opinion que todavia no calente el soldador!


----------



## asterión (Sep 24, 2010)

Sabes que, mejor lee la fuente:  http://py2ohh.w2c.com.br/med/rfpwr/rfpwr.htm  Ahi rapidamente he visto que se necesita la carga fantasma y tambien dice que se le debe multiplicar el resultado por un factor de rendimiento, con lo cual disminuye el resultado. Echale una mirada.

De todas maneras, la punta que arme no le veo los calculos de pontencia por eso arme esta otra, que ademas usa el que calibra el BITX20:  http://www.golddredgervideo.com/kc0wox/rfprobe.htm  Y cuyos calculos y teoria salen en esta web:  http://www.io.com/~n5fc/rfprobe1.htm  Antes de calentar el soldador y haciendo gala de tu ingles, leete el articulo completo...

De todas maneras hay algo raro, yo ya me leí el articulo y te deberian salir bien los calculos, aunque parece que es necesaria la carga fantasma, lo pones en continua no?  PD. felicitaciones por el FT-2500 recien lo ví.


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 24, 2010)

huu asterion me re bardiaste!  jaja mi ingles sera malo,, pero eso lo entendi
mira en el .doc del brasilero que te adjunto, ponele que este mal el calculo, pero en ningun momento se ve en la tabla una tension tan grande como la que me muestra el tester
voy a seguir investigandolo.

Ahora voy para el RC que estoy haciendo el curso y se la enchufo para que vean que onda esto... YA QUE ESTAMOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSS jejej

Muchas graicas, esta lindo el equipito, a demas parece que en baja tira como 100W asi que en alta imaginate! jajaajja

Despues te cuento que me respondieron ahi!.

Gracias!!!


----------



## asterión (Sep 24, 2010)

Te cuento que estoy preocupado por lo que te pasa, asi que apenas sepas que paso compartelo.  Haz reemplazado algun componente en el circuito? alguna fotito por ahi???  Ahora que, en tu segunda medida has superado el "breakdown voltaje" del 1N4148 no? en el 1N34A es como 50v me parece...


----------



## COSMOS2K (Sep 29, 2010)

Hola: 

con la punta de RF que poneis los calculos son asi: (V+0.6)ê2/R+R. El valor de 0.6 es el umbral de conduccion del diodo.
Si se utiliza un diodo de germanio o un diodo schottky (seria mucho mejor) el valor de 0,6 se ha de cambiar a 0,12 mas o menos.
Estas puntas de prueba por encima de 60 Mhz han de estar muy apantalladas ya que si no captan RF despues del diodo falseando las medidas en algunos casos mas del doble.
Cuando se utilizan multimetros digitales de 20KoHm/Volt se ha de poner una resistencia desde la salida del diodo hsata masa con el fin de eliminar señales indeseables y que la salida tenga una inpedancia mas baja y mas exenta a interferencias, el valor se ha de establecer segun frecuencia, ya que en VHF las medidas falsean mucho pues se recogen tensiones que nada tienen que ver con la portadora original del equipo. Por supuesto es imprescindible que se mida con una carga ficticia de 50 Ohm, con antena no sirve, falseando las medidas en mas del doble, para medidas de mucha potencia se han de colocar los diodos necesarios en serie y han de ser de por lo menos el doble de la tension que vamos a medir y no llevar los diodos al limite de su capacidad de frecuencia y voltage.

Saludos

Lolo


----------



## asterión (Sep 29, 2010)

Interesante, crees entonces que los defectos en este caso particular se deben a:  -Posible mal apantallamiento de la punta -Medición sin carga fantasma  lo del voltaje no lo se...


----------



## J2C (Sep 29, 2010)

Colegas

La expresión de la potencia es:    *Pot. = (E_eficaz * E_eficaz)/R*

Donde _E_eficaz_ deberá estar expresada el _Volt's_ y R en _Ω_ .

Pero el tema de medir la potencia de RF con puntas de ese tipo tiene sus virtudes y defectos:

Es sumamente sencillo de construir

Muy económico.

Pero ....

El detector usado es del tipo "*Detector de Pico*" con lo cual la *tensión eficaz* es realmente *0,70710678* de la obtenida al rectificar. Este punto puede ser controlado usando un divisor resistivo previamente calculado y teniendo en cuenta la resistencia de entrada del multimetro/tester. También puede ser agregado a la formula como divisor por "2" (ahí es donde en algunas páginas Web muestran la división por 100 para antenas de 50 Ω).

Dado que la antena irradia RF y dicha punta tiene muchos cables que funcionan como antena receptora, falseando totalmente la medición, lo mejor es usar ese tipo de punta con cargas de RF blindadas. Calibrarlo la primera vez en esas condiciones. Esta calibración inicial *NO* me asegura que cuando mida en la base de la antena colocada me indique cualquier valor.

Para el caso de medir potencias sobre la antena, lo mejor son los acopladores direccionales que deberán ser calibrados previamente con un Wattimetro que incluya una carga solo resistiva. Estos acopladores direccionales tienen la ventaja de indicarnos también la potencia reflejada.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## asterión (Sep 29, 2010)

Uhmmm, es todo un tema, como es la parte de cargas de RF blindadas?  En vista de todo lo que exponen, me parece que no es recomendable asumir como cercanas las mediciones de este tipo de instrumentos no?


----------



## COSMOS2K (Sep 29, 2010)

Hola:
Efectivamente J2C esa es la formula, pero en rectificadores de onda completa, en los de media onda como es el caso se utiliza la formula que yo te he puesto

Saludos

Lolo


----------



## J2C (Sep 30, 2010)

Cosmos2k

Si bien es cierta la diferencia de las tensiones rectificadas para Onda Completa o Media Onda, debido al capacitor usado como filtro, a la frecuencia de operación y a la resistencia de carga del voltimetro usado ambos rectificadores funcionan practicamente igual. Si comenzamos a hilar mas fino, veremos que ese tipo de detector NO TIENE PRECISION para el uso que le quiere dar la mayoria de los usuarios y solo nos dara indicaciones aproximadas.

Asterión

La cuestión pasa por que a frecuencias de radio cualquier conductor esta irradiando RF incluso los cables del Multimetro/Tester funcionan como antenas receptoras. Debido a que en todos estos tester tenemos elementos alineales que terminan falseando la lectura perdemos precisión.

Hay muchas paginas (lamentablemente la mayoria esta en ingles, con el esfuerzo que eso nos significa a los Castellano-Parlantes y los errores de traduccion) donde han realizado y probado cargas para equipos de RadioAficionados con bastante aproximación a la realidad, en nuestros paises la mayoria de las veces no encontramos los mismos materiales usados y ahi comenzamos a degradar la calidad del instrumento. Es toda una cuestion de Prueba y Error continuo chequeando contra algo mas profesional que nos permita corregir nuestro dispositivo.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## COSMOS2K (Sep 30, 2010)

Hola:

Completamente de acuerdo Juanka.

Yo no utilizo este tipo de sondas para medir potencia, lo hago directamente con el analizador de espectros, si bien es cierto que solo llega a 1 Ghz tiene una precision en la medida de 0,1 dB estrictamente en toda la banda, por lo que desde hace ya muchos años estas sondas para mi estan de mas, las considero una perdida de tiempo, aunque a nivel de experimentacion es un articulo mas para el que comienza a hacer sus primeros circuitos.
He dejado una direccion en otro hilo del foro (no me acuerdo bien ahora del nombre) en el que se hace referencia a estas sondas, he dejado un enlace donde se describe una sonda activa y la manera de calibrarla, por supuesto esta en castellano, aunque a mi me ha gustado mucho mas la sonda basada en el C.I. AD8307, un PIC 16F876 y un LCD de 2X20, hasta 500 Mhz y si esta bien apantallada te da un error de solo 0,5 dB, que para los que empiezan a hacer sus circuitos un poco mas experimentados esta muy bien, es la que se publico en la revista de Elektor y creada por el radioaficionado OZ2CPU, aunque el firmware actual es mas estable que el que en su dia se publico.

Me gustaria saber como se pone un PDF en el foro para conpartirlo con todos donde se describe un medidor de ROE hasta 60Mhz que se me antoja el que mejor relacion facilidad de montaje/efectividad tiene, basa en un PIC 16F876 y un LCD de 16X2, con uncircuito medidor de potencia y ROE de los mas sencillos y efectivos que he visto.

Espero me digais como compertir estos archivos.
Como ya me habeis orientado sobre la subida de archivos he editado el mensaje y adjuntado el PDF con el esquema y el codigo del PIC. El articulo es de un colega radioaficionado italiano, IK3OIL.

Saludos

Lolo


----------



## J2C (Sep 30, 2010)

Cosmos2K

Coincido plenamente contigo dado que he trabajado 29 años con Radiofrecuencia desde 2 Mhz a 38 Ghz, empeze midiendo potencia con los Bird's y luego durante 24 años con Medidores de Potencia y Testinas Bolometricas HP (actual AGILENT).

He visto en la web el articulo usando el AD8307 y tengo interes mas adelante en tratar de conseguirlo en Argentina para construirme uno.

Para poner un "**.pdf*" debes pulsar el boton "*Ir a Avanzado*" y un poco mas abajo te sale otro que dice "*Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos*" donde de indicara el tipo de archivo y el tamaño maximo, ahora no recuerdo si con tan pocos mensajes te permite subir, prueba y en todo caso me comentas.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## asterión (Sep 30, 2010)

COSMOS2K, trata de subirlo que me interesa. Y con respecto al AD8307, el problema es la manera de conseguirlo...


----------



## COSMOS2K (Sep 30, 2010)

Hola:

Espero que el medidor de ROE / vatimetro sea de vuestro agrado.

Para los mas puristas estoy diseñando una sonda de RF para medidores de aguja, en el que la propia punta es la sonda activa basada en el AD8307, quizas implemente alta y baja "Z" con un pulsador en el cuerpo de la sonda.
Tambien llevara un frecuencimetro en la caja principal de por lo menos 500Mhz con el fin de que sea lo mas dinamica posible, aunque tengo bastantes ideas al respecto en cuanto a implementar comodidades y facilidades de manejo, cuando tenga el proyecto consolidado lo cuelgo en el foro.

En esta direccion podeis ver la que ha diseñado OZ2CPU autor original de la publicada en la revista Elektor.  http://webx.dk/oz2cpu/radios/milliwatt-dk.htm

Saludos

Lolo


----------



## Cacho (Oct 1, 2010)

J2C dijo:


> ...ahora no recuerdo si con tan pocos mensajes te permite subir, prueba y en todo caso me comentas.


La única restricción que existe en el foro es el envío de MPs. Sólo para eso hay que llegar a los 25 mensajes, todo lo demás es igual así tengas uno o 10.000 mensajes.

Saludos


----------



## Ibanez (Jul 26, 2011)

Vale por los archivos COSMOS2K


----------



## fuenteslmj (Jul 21, 2016)

hola amigo del foro encontré otra punta de rf ha si me ayudan con la formula que tienen no logro entenderla gracias.
La fórmula para La conversión es
(Diodos de silício añaden 0,4 como tensión, los diodos de germânio 0.2)

P (W) = (voltaje medido + 0,4) ^ 2 / (2 * R (carga)) = V ^ 2 / (2 * 50) = V ^ 2/100


y tiene una  tablas ilustra esta conversión que la agregue en un archivo de txt


----------



## COSMOS2K (Jul 23, 2016)

Hola:

La formula es bien sencilla, pero a veces da lugar a errores. Intento explicartela. la sonda con diodo rectifica la tensiion de pico,o sea media onda, por lo que para hacer los calculos hay que añadirle el umbral de conduccion del diodo utilizado, que cada uno tiene el especifico en su hoja de datos. Tambien hay que tener en cuenta que para medir potencia de RF tendras que poner una carga ficticia de 50 OHm.

Para ello lo mejor es un ejemplo, si mides con la sonda una tension de 9,4V tendras que sumarle la tension de umbral del diodo, por ejemplo 0,6V lo que da una tension de 10V, esta tension se multiplica por si misma, o sea 10*10=100V. Esto hay que dividirlo entre 2 veces el valor de la resistencia de carga, que me imagino que seran como casi siempre 50 OHm, 50+50=100. por lo que nos da 100/100=1, por ello en la salida tienes 1 vatio de potencia. Logicamente estas sondas por debajo de la tension de umbral del diodo no miden bien.

Espero lo entiendas.


----------



## smoke (Jul 23, 2016)

El problema no esta en la formula, que ya han analizado y es el producto de la tensión por la corriente en valores eficaces. Como el detector mide valor pico, hay que dividir tanto a la tensión como la corriente por raiz de 2, con lo que da la expresión en cuestión.
Se usa carga fantasma, porque nos asegura los 50 Ohms, cosa que con la antena no sabemos y nos puede inducir a error.
Como apunto otro colega, la RF "enloquece" a algunos testers. Para los digitales una solución simple es intercalar un filtro RC digamos 10K y 0.1. Saludos.


----------



## fuenteslmj (Jul 23, 2016)

gracias por su ayuda ya lo entendí la formula mi teste marca 31,2 volts segun la formula seria

31,2+0,7=31,9
31,9*31,9=1017,61
1017,61/100=10,1761 watt aproximados sobre una carga de 50 ohms
osea tendría 10 watt de potencia ha se acercaría bastante con la  potencia del transistor que uso  rd15
puse 0,7 por que uso un 1n4148. otra consulta el rd15 soporta 16 volts ahora despues de luchar con el voltaje logra alimentarlo con 12 volts y me trajeron una fuentes de poder de 16 volt y 1 amp servira y aumentara la potencia en caso que sirva
muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## ariel27 (Oct 24, 2017)

Bueno, les cuento que tengo una zonda realizada por mi, pero la misma no siempre mide igual, y no encuentro a que se debe, tengo un tester digital...y los diodos que use son 1n4148...por eso es que pedí si podía medir de otra forma...


----------



## tiago (Oct 24, 2017)

ariel27 dijo:


> Bueno, les cuento que tengo una zonda realizada por mi, pero la misma no siempre mide igual, y no encuentro a que se debe, tengo un tester digital...y los diodos que use son 1n4148...por eso es que pedí si podía medir de otra forma...



Sube el esquema de lo que has hecho o no te podrán ayudar.

Saludos.


----------



## johenrod (Oct 24, 2017)

Cordial saludo, realice el circuito anterior con un oscilador, luego un tampon con el c2053 y de salida otro c2053 y con la sonda de la pagina de pablin mido 10  voltios esto seria 10 x 10= 100 y lo divido por 50 ohmios 100/ 50=2 watts es eso posible? el transistor apenas se calienta pero las 2  resistencias de  100 ohmios a 1 watio se calientan bastante.
que hay de malo pues el c2053 dice  que solo da 150 mw.
gracias de antemano..


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 25, 2017)

johenrod, yo tengo armado el mismo. Hace años lo armé y no recuerdo por qué usé sus componentes para otra cosa. Ahora quise dar otra oportunidad al mismo circuito y contrastado con un Pyramid SWR14, anda más o menos igual (en su momento contrasté el Pyramid con un Bird y si bien no tiene su presición, también andaba más o menos igual dentro de la banda de mi interés).

Yo lo tengo armado para trabajar con hasta 10w, lo que con las resistencias bien ventiladas permite trabajar un buen rato sin problemas, pero con la carga adecuada, podes usarlo con unos 100w (depende del diodo).

Lo que sí, el uso de un choque antes o después de la resistencia de 22k tal vez sea conveniente a fin de bloquear el paso de RF, porque si bien mi instrumento de aguja no se ve afectado, está presente y quema.

El hecho de que leas más potencia de la que debería entregar tu transistor puede deberse a muchas cosas: armónicos, alimentación, carga, etc. Es posible que esté sobre exitado. La hoja de datos promete casi 400mW si se le ingresan 20mW (yo lo he visto como final en placas de medio watt). También suele pasar con este tipo de medidores que en distintas bandas, da distintas lecturas. El Pyramid no me miente mucho hasta los 150Mhz. En adelante acusa más potencia de la que se le ingresa.


----------



## smoke (Oct 25, 2017)

El valor medido (10 Volts) es el valor pico, por lo que la cuenta debe ser 10x10/2x50, siempre  que la forma de onda sea sinusoidal. Si hay deformaciones que hagan aparecer un pico, se pueden tener lecturas mas altas, por lo que se debe medir después del filtro pasabajos, y asegurarse que la carga sean 50 Ohms. En esas condiciones, la potencia leída es bastante confiable para tensiones de varios Volts. Saludos.


----------



## johenrod (Oct 25, 2017)

*DJ_Glenn */ cordial saludo.. la verdad es que solo ahora comienzo a ver avances en mis pequeños diseños, creo que nunca he logrado hacer un transmisor de mas de 1 watt, como logras saber que el c2053 promete 400mw ( en datasheets muestra como 150mw )me podrías decir por favor como tomas estos datos para yo luego hacerlo con otros transistores, ademas no se como saber cuando tengo la etapa sobre excitada.
Gracias a nuestro amigo  *Daniel Lopes,* encontre esta  info referente a una sonda y un watimetro, me llamo mucho la atención el que debemos tomar las medidas en watios como logarítmicas (cuando las mostramos en un galvanometro) pues tendemos a creer que si tenemos 10 voltios de lectura (digamos que fuera 1 watio) y que si tenemos 20 voltios serian 2 watios, esto es aparentemente un error y esta explicado en el articulo del watimetro que dejo a continuacion.
por favor vean esta info y comenten a ver que mas aprendemos.
Dejo los links sonda y watimetro y pdf sonda en ingles y español.
fuente watimetro:  http://www.radioelectronica.es/radioaficionados/103-construir-un-watimetro-de-radiofrecuencia-rf
fuente sonda: http://braincambre500.co.nf/Watt_Meter_Project.html


----------



## Atronico (Oct 25, 2017)

Al construir  sondas de RF existen algunas cuestiones a considerar previamente:

1- Los diodos comunes del tipo 1N4148 o 1N34, por ejemplo, NO tienen una respuesta Lineal, respecto de la frecuencia a medir. Esto quiere decir que la lectura de voltaje para iguales niveles de potencia en diferentes frecuencias es distinta.

2- Por lo general, en TODOS los medidores de potencia o R.O.E. sus lecturas son RELATIVAS, es por eso que un medidor en 27Mhz es mucho más sensible que midiendo en 7Mhz o 3Mhz, así es que casi imposible construir un medidor que muestre FIELMENTE una lectura correcta. Lo que se mide es un voltaje alterno  o sea, que varía con la frecuencia, y son muy pocos los elementos LINEALES capaces de seguir esa excursión . Solo escapan a estas consideraciones los medidores de precio alto (muy alto) y de laboratorio.

3- Por un condensador circula un voltaje alterno ¿nada más? También circula CORRIENTE. Esto quiere decir que las perdidas del condensador deben ser mínimas respecto de la corriente. 

4- La carga aplicada ( 50 Ohms) debe ser netamente resistiva y para nada inductiva. Por lo tanto la o las resistencias deben ser de carbón o del tipo  híbrida de oxido de berilio. Las resistencias comunes actuales de 1/4, 1/2,  1 o 2 watts son inductivas. 

Ver construcción de Voltímetro y sonda de RF

Saludos


----------

